# Muskegon WasteWater 2022



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Did Boss not kill them dead?


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Everyone knows boss knocks the soul right out of birds. Is it Winchester hitting like a soft kitten? Because that's my view on running them this year.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

We had one of your birds crash in our zone all kinds of sick. Got to within sixty yards or so it took off felt kind of obligated at that point so threw four rounds at it to no avail. It made it over the road. Of course about three other flocks came out while doing that.


Had birds try to land on us at 12:52 and every time I mean every time we got up to pick up birds or move decoys birds would show up. Wait half an hour see nothing flip the blind open oh look three birds cupped up...


----------



## CharlieRay (Jan 27, 2010)

Its greasy out. Had a few fly over. Stood up to take aim and slipped on a combo of peanut shells and slush. Back is aching.


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

It was good to have a good hunt up at M-dub. Lots of birds worked. 

Big thanks to FBD. Ill drive every time for hunts like that. 15mpg and 4:15 gas has put the screws to my scouting efforts.

Hats off to Highcaliber for taking that zone. Good strategy. That sick bird, well, it just wasnt gonna be killed like that...

Not sure whats up with the ducks? Weird. There are usually a lot of them up there by now. I haven't seen many ducks in general to speak of.

Still chuckling at dumping a goose with steel 4's. Thats an impressive load at 25 yards.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

HOLY HELL.....GRUNST IS BACK.....


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

Ha! With a lot less drive, and expectations... Saturday far exceeded expectations


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Anybody make it out today? Been at deer camp all week, might try it again Tuesday if there's still birds around.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Got sucked into a tooling run off. On a vacation day. Tool was not ready. No one told me. Left and got lunch. Currently consuming alcohol and crunching data. Not even looking at it before it uploads.


----------



## tkpolasek (Mar 4, 2002)

Duckman Racing said:


> Anybody make it out today? Been at deer camp all week, might try it again Tuesday if there's still birds around.


Had all intentions of hitting it this afternoon until I got a phone call last night. Ended up hunting a private piece this morning instead. Was a good choice. We shot 30 geese and 9 ducks by 9:30 am.


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

Good choice!


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Only ones there were me and a buddy. There was only one feed….same. Made the choice easy. Ran 13 dozen silos and 4 full body duck sleepers. No gadgets. The teal was in the field when we arrived. Obviously something not right with it. Had most of our birds by 230. Geese always getting in the way of a good duck hunt. Scouted tonight…things are changing. About time.


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

Nice work! Thats Karma from last Saturday.

Have they opened the S side of Apple yet?


----------



## Rockydawg (Dec 8, 2019)

South side not open as of yesterday


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

Baaaah!


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

South side is open today. Except field 44.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

4 parties in the draw this morning. Made the mistake of being party 1, ended up drawn 3rd. Just low enough to get the field that I didn't want, but it had a bunch of birds in it last night, so I went for it.

Very frustrating day. Saw more ducks working than I have seen in a long time there. Unfortunately the wind did not do me any favors. Switched from North to East to nothing to South then southwest. Moved the blind and mojos multiple times, along with part of the spread. Ducks worked better in the morning, but not many groups. Geese didn't fly much in the morning except around the dry cells.

From 2pm to 5pm was pretty much nonstop birds in the air. Problem was they didn't really act like they were hungry to be in my field. The ducks would circle once or twice then move on to circle a different field, and then another and another. Geese finally started coming out around 4, but they would just skirt the field entirely and go somewhere else. This field was loaded with birds last night, so I really don't know what the deal was.

Today was a day where hunting the edge of the field probably would have been the key. Goose tracks were all over the edges of the field where there was less snow. Considerably less sign the further out in the field I got. 

Ended the day with 3 mallards and no shells. Knocked down a goose that appeared to fall dead at the edge of the field next to my decoy cart, but when I got over there he had disappeared. Still not sure how that happened, or where he went.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I see the Chisel plow fairy has been making visits.


----------



## tkpolasek (Mar 4, 2002)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I see the Chisel plow fairy has been making visits.


Need to be really good with your hide now.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)




----------

